# Nick motmans



## onceuponatime (3 December 2013)

My thoughts go to the family and friends of Nick Motmans who lost his life after falling from a horse yesterday.  RIP Nick.


----------



## BBH (3 December 2013)

I'm not sure he has died he is in a coma . There seems to be huge confusion , it was posted on UKSJ that he'd died and then it was retracted. 
I wish people would be certain of facts before posting such news but either way thoughts are with him and family.


----------



## onceuponatime (3 December 2013)

BBH said:



			I'm not sure he has died he is in a coma . There seems to be huge confusion , it was posted on UKSJ that he'd died and then it was retracted. 
I wish people would be certain of facts before posting such news but either way thoughts are with him and family.
		
Click to expand...

I did see this but after looking at Jody Bosteels FB and Jans it would seem that he has sadly passed away.  There is also a tribute which has been posted on Youtube.  As I said - RIP Nick.


----------



## BBH (3 December 2013)

Perhaps he has now passed away then so apologies .x


----------



## BE_Mad (3 December 2013)

I do think H&H need to wake up a little. They have removed the news add, but if you google Nicks name you find this 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/belgian-showjumper-nick-motmans-critical-condition/

Not ideal given that he had a fall

RIP Nick and our wishes to your family


----------



## Nicnac (3 December 2013)

The Belgian equestrian media reported his death - erroneously.  This was picked up by Twitter/FB etc.  Unfortunately it appears that he may have been declared brain dead however he is currently in a coma and in a critical condition according to latest Belgian media reports.

Link http://www.equestro.be/2013/12/voor...motmans-leggen-vinger-op-hippische-p-r-wonde/


----------



## neil40 (4 December 2013)

How about waiting until officially confirmed either way rather than continue to speculate on someones death - "perhaps he has now passed away" is such an awful thing to say.


----------



## MissChaos (4 December 2013)

BE_Mad said:



			I do think H&H need to wake up a little. They have removed the news add, but if you google Nicks name you find this 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/belgian-showjumper-nick-motmans-critical-condition/

Not ideal given that he had a fall

RIP Nick and our wishes to your family
		
Click to expand...

H&H removed the link to the piece from Facebook, _presumably_ due to the exact scale of confusion in the comments (not the news piece). At the time of the piece's publishing, the story was accurate, hence why it remained live. H&H did come in for a rather mistaken bashing on FB last night with too many people skimming the Madison du Berlais story and deciding it was Denman who'd died and that H&H had apparently stuffed up on that count as well. Bad day for it all round, not forgetting the tragic incidents that were actually at the heart of it all. 

Belgian media are this morning reporting that Nick was artificially ventilated as of last night and had been declared brain dead (http://www.gva.be/sport/andere-spor...te-tegen-zijn-hoofd.aspx#.Up7ZhTfUCuo.twitter - including a quote from Nick's father). The Belgian SJ team have now tweeted this and other links, whereas yesterday they were keen to correct the erroneous 'RIP' mentions (https://twitter.com/BELJumpingT).


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 December 2013)

On Horse & Hound it says he on life support. There seems to be confusion what is happening. I don't know what else to put as don't know what's happening


----------



## Bertieb123 (4 December 2013)

neil40 said:



			How about waiting until officially confirmed either way rather than continue to speculate on someones death - "perhaps he has now passed away" is such an awful thing to say.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree and cannot believe are actually debating if the guy has passed away or not! Oh for social media just feel sorry for all the friends or family involved who may see this ****. Oh not to know what is 'happening'.


----------



## MissChaos (5 December 2013)

Sadly confirmed that Nick passed away this morning in hospital around 9:30am with family at his side. Royal Belgian Equestrian Federation has expressed its sorrow and there's a book of condolences open.

http://www.equibel.be/prg/news/article.php?id=5693
http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld/cnt/dmf20131205_00872374
https://twitter.com/BELJumpingT


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 December 2013)

RIP Nick. Thoughts are with his family and friends


----------



## Foxford (8 December 2013)

RIP Nick. Tragic that he was so young.


----------

